# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  [ الملتقى الرمضاني ] عُدتَ بشَوق ..،

## دُرر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





يسر مركز الدُرر النسائي التابع لجمعية احياء التراث الاسلامي دعوتكم لحضور ملتقى .. ،

عُدتَ بشَوق 

و بكل الشوق نستقبل شهر الخير 

بلقاء إيماني مع الأستاذة 

أمل الغفيلي من المملكة العربية السعودية 


في الملتقى الرمضاني المقام في 

صالة تنمية المجتمع [ في دولة الكويت / منطقة هدية ]

يومي الأربعاء و الخميس القادم

الموافق 4 / 8 - 5 / 8 

و بكل الشوق نلتقي

،

للاستفسار /
94432882
94432992

----------

